# PayPal New Homepage



## Nett (Feb 18, 2014)

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/home

It feels sooooo much better than the old one, the dashboard still needs a better theme, though.

And it appears that each country has it's own homepage video/image.

https://www.paypal.com/au/webapps/mpp/home

https://www.paypal.com/uk/webapps/mpp/home

EDIT: ...and some country is still on its old homepage.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 18, 2014)

looks the same to me, you must've been mitm-ed


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 18, 2014)

They just need to update the personal dashboard to be similar to the business one. Personal one still looks awful.


----------



## notFound (Feb 18, 2014)

Forget the home-page, maybe if they made queries faster on the actual dashboard it might be an improvement.



SkylarM said:


> They just need to update the personal dashboard to be similar to the business one. Personal one still looks awful.


Wait business has a different dashboard? I guess this is a US only thing.


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 18, 2014)

Excuse the doctoring and such, but this has been a "beta" for business accounts for a few months now. Not 100% sure on it's availability. It's faster than the "classic" design for sure.


----------



## Cloudrck (Feb 18, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Excuse the doctoring and such, but this has been a "beta" for business accounts for a few months now. Not 100% sure on it's availability. It's faster than the "classic" design for sure.


Never knew of this, how did you go about changing your theme?


----------



## SkylarM (Feb 18, 2014)

Cloudrck said:


> Never knew of this, how did you go about changing your theme?


It was a paypal email with an opt-in link. I don't have that email anymore.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Feb 18, 2014)

Seems like all the companies are going to that responsive type look. Namecheap did the same thing.

I like the clean look but it doesn't look professional to me.


----------



## Cloudrck (Feb 18, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> It was a paypal email with an opt-in link. I don't have that email anymore.


I probably got it too, but never paid attention to it.



FLDataTeK said:


> Seems like all the companies are going to that responsive type look. Namecheap did the same thing.
> 
> I like the clean look but it doesn't look professional to me.


Everyone has their own opinion on what "professional" looks like. To me it's very professional. None of if it really matters though, if it's functional and intuitive.


----------



## mojeda (Feb 18, 2014)

FLDataTeK said:


> Seems like all the companies are going to that responsive type look. Namecheap did the same thing.
> 
> I like the clean look but it doesn't look professional to me.


I honestly don't like namecheap's new look.

There is like 3 menus now, the top menu, the middle menu and the hidden side menu. At first I couldn't figure out where to go to my domain dashboard...

Also they changed only the stuff around the dashboard so the dashboard is still the old ugly style.


----------



## Cyclone Servers (Feb 18, 2014)

I like the new page layout , haven't got it yet but looks much better


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Feb 19, 2014)

Looks modern =) I like it!


----------



## JavaPipe.Josh (Feb 20, 2014)

It is much better than the one they had prior. I bet they are feeling the heat from competitors like Square. 

Has everyone adopted the new "logged in" them yet? I have not.


----------



## Floris (Feb 25, 2014)

JavaPipe.Josh said:


> It is much better than the one they had prior. I bet they are feeling the heat from competitors like Square.
> 
> Has everyone adopted the new "logged in" them yet? I have not.


Paypal NL hasn't adopted the new theme yet.


----------

